# Smith & Wesson 442 D.C. vs Heller revolver



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Ok guys I did it again I won a Simth & Wesson 442 D.C. VS Heller revolver at a gunbash is this a collectors piece and how many did they make :mrgreen:


----------



## bn_bnntt (May 8, 2011)

Just bought one yesterday. I want to know the same thing.haha


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

It's only a collector piece if you don't shoot it.

AFS


----------

